

A how-to for creating DIY inexpensive wall art - scrollinondubs
http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2009/04/22/inexpensive-wall-art/

======
BSeward
My college friends and I on The Rasterbator (
<http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/> ) to decorate our walls.

It's an attractive enough effect, and worked especially well in the era of
low-res photos and students with spare laser printer account funds.

